# New section on the forum



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Many of you have read on the forum, that I have started Detailing and Valeting motorhomes. I have had many years of experience with detailing cars for car shows and club events.

I was approached by quite a few people at the Newark show. The reason they approached me was to ask questions about how they should do certain valeting, detailing and minor cosmeic repair jobs on their motorhomes. I have also had a few PMs asking my advice. 

This got me thinking that it would be better if me and other members who have knowledge about vehicle cosmetics, paint correction and minor body repairs, had a section on the forum. That way the advice would be there for all to see. I discussed this with a few members at Newark and have also contacted Admin. They think it may be worth doing, so what do you all think?

Most car owners clubs have a section so I think we should have one, and I would be happy to moderate it.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I have a question already  

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like an ideal plan Jez, so long as you don't do yourself out of a job.

Kev.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Me too, got sore thumbs after T-cuting a couple of small marks off our van. Must be a better way!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Kev_Behr said:


> Sounds like an ideal plan Jez, so long as you don't do yourself out of a job.
> 
> Kev.


I know that a number of members just cant afford to pay for me to valet their motorhome, so I dont mind giving them or anyone a bit of advice, also there are a lot of bits that can be kept in better shape by regular attention between valets.

Jeremy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

peedee said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. I have a question already
> 
> peedee


Go on then whats the question?


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*valeting etc*

Great idea i am forever cleaning and polishing m/h so any new tips would be most helpful JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Good idea.

Most of the car forums have a detailing site where both the professionals and the "obsessed" (meant in a nice way) contribute and generally help each other and everybody out. It is very useful even to a regular user of the Tesco Lakeside Hungarians (recommended) like myself. 

Just don't go on "detailing world" and say you use only one bucket to wash your vehicle - you'll be strung up........

Never looked for a detailing sub site here, though.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it a great idea as Im one that has already had some great advice from the forum as I had soot marks due to being in a Forest fire in Spain and also Deisel marks and traffic film from the long journey.
I would never have thought of a Boat restorer to do the job.
Mavis


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Any more views on this?


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Any more views on this?


brill idea,  a problem shared is a problem halved ,


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on lads at the top, we think this is a brill idea. I have some cosmetic issues with poor gelcoat and cracking f/glass on a three and a half year old Autorail thats only done 11k miles. Brownhills not interested.
Jezport for PM

Dave P


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes Jeremy,

Here is your starter for ten: The infamous Black Streaks:

Is there owt we can apply to the seals and pipings that will stop the nasty blackers stuff leaching out and creating they Black Streakers??

(Whoops that will get a couple of certain members excited) correction = Black STREAKS ??

A desparately streaking MHF'er.

Bob L


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

bob44 said:


> Yes Jeremy,
> 
> Here is your starter for ten: The infamous Black Streaks:
> 
> ...


1. Are the seams sealed with black sealant that is sagging out?
2. Is it just black streaks from seams sealed with black sealant?
3. Is it black streaks from seams sealed with grey/light colour sealant?

Once I know the answer to these questions I will let you know.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Jezpot - may I enquire what the cost is to valet a motorhome, 

(a) Outside
(b) Inside
and
(a) + (b) 

Just curious as to the cost.....just normal washing etc.,

Carol


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Carol someones nicked your piccy

Dave p


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave - which one? 

Carol (away all day house hunting)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Any more views on this?


Ooohh yeesss pleeeease.

As one who is constantly titivating, cleaning and polishing our MH, (no, not obsessed, just proud. :wink: ), I am very interested, especially in any advice that cuts down the time it takes me to restore GRP panels to their former glory, as it really is the most time consuming job, for me anyway. 

Regards,

Jock.

P.S. Good luck with the project, both on and off the forum. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Any more views on this?
> ...


Yes it was you Jock that helped me and we are very proud of our old Cherekee so proud I have got her on my Avatar 
Thanks for all your advice.
Mavis


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

carol said:


> Dave - which one?


Your avatar :wink:

Good look with the house hunting.

Gerald


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

carol said:


> Jezpot - may I enquire what the cost is to valet a motorhome,
> 
> (a) Outside
> (b) Inside
> ...


Carol,

It depends what size the MH is and what you need doing.

To do just a wash etc does not usually get a MH clean if it has not been properly valeted before. but once you get your MH clean, a regular wash should keep the appearance pretty good

If you let me have the details of your MH and what you would like quoting on via PM I can give you an idea of cost.

I will be looking at trying to arrange a valeting rally in the future where members can have their MH valeted while they relax.

Jeremy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> especially in any advice that cuts down the time it takes me to restore GRP panels to their former glory


Ditto here. What stuff do you use? 'Normal' car polish?

Nice to meet you at Newark, Jez, and the best of luck for everything. Shame we're not closer to you.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Ditto here. What stuff do you use? 'Normal' car polish?


Who, me or Jez? :wink:

Gerald, I use marine products.

Jock.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Great idea, we all know a little bit about car finishes but GRP and other MH finishes require detailed knowledge. More art and less science!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto here. What stuff do you use? 'Normal' car polish?
> ...


And sooooo good they are too.
It was this idea of Marine products that I followed and boy did it do the job.
Mavis

Jez a meet for having our M/H Valeted sounds great
Mavis


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Who, me or Jez? :wink:


Anyone that knows more than me. That's anyone, then :wink:



JockandRita said:


> Gerald, I use marine products.


Crustaceans? Algae? Shark's teeth? :wink: Are they products for doing the sides of plastic (GRP) boats? Any specific names?

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gerald you live by the coast now so have you got a chandlers store by you (or near you)
We went to the one at Whitstable.
mavis


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good idea, Mavis. Thank you.

We've got Titchmarsh Marina just up the road with a huge chandlery, so I'll pop up there in a day or two.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Good idea, Mavis. Thank you.
> 
> We've got Titchmarsh Marina just up the road with a huge chandlery, so I'll pop up there in a day or two.
> 
> Gerald


I thought you might have.
Well they have a Restorer and Wax and they are great they got the soot from the La Nucia forest fire we were in and the road film off and all for £20.00 for the 2 but enough to last for years.
A lot of hard work but the result was great
Mavis


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

There we go, answered before I got chance.  

Bare in mind that a lot of marine products have to be safe to fish. Car products dont, so some waxes that we use on cars have additives that are not used in marine polishes. 

Also all car polishes are different, and would suit different people. For instance some are a very hard wax that is hard to polish up by hand, but would give a better longer lasting finish. However the average person would be happier with Auto Glym super resin polish, it is mildly cutting, seems to fill small defects and polishes up without effort. Also there are polishes that are better on metalic or dark paint etc.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Jez
Damn good idea about the MH detailing rally - count me in    

You could turn it into an 'instruction' weekend for those who want to learn....

Numbers would be a bit limited though - how many coachbuilts can you do in a day???
regards
carl


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

carlmt said:


> Jez
> Damn good idea about the MH detailing rally - count me in
> 
> You could turn it into an 'instruction' weekend for those who want to learn....
> ...


Thats the thing, it does take a long time and a lot of energy, I can do 2 in a long day, with a few cans of redbull.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

OK then, 
I have PMd Richard and Mary, the organisers of the Hartendale Farm meet, and have also phoned the site. I have permission to do valeting from their site at this rally.

If anyone would like me to carry out an exterior valet at this rally please let me know. I will be quite happy for anyone who wants to learn any detailing techniques to come along and watch.

If you want to learn any particular part of detailing, i.e. how to use a clay bar etc I will see what can be done.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> I know that a number of members just cant afford to pay for me to valet their motorhome,
> Jeremy


How much for my RV?

Olley


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

olley said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > I know that a number of members just cant afford to pay for me to valet their motorhome,
> ...


I will PM you


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jezport said:


> There we go, answered before I got chance.
> 
> Bare in mind that a lot of marine products have to be safe to fish. Car products dont, so some waxes that we use on cars have additives that are not used in marine polishes.
> 
> Also all car polishes are different, and would suit different people. For instance some are a very hard wax that is hard to polish up by hand, but would give a better longer lasting finish. However the average person would be happier with Auto Glym super resin polish, it is mildly cutting, seems to fill small defects and polishes up without effort. Also there are polishes that are better on metalic or dark paint etc.


You are so right I should have said what Jock said to me use it where it doesnt show first to make sure it is OK to use on the whole M/H Gerald
But I found it to be very gentle and very good on our Autotrail
Mavis


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Jezport said:


> OK then,
> I have PMd Richard and Mary, the organisers of the Hartendale Farm meet, and have also phoned the site. I have permission to do valeting from their site at this rally.
> 
> If anyone would like me to carry out an exterior valet at this rally please let me know. I will be quite happy for anyone who wants to learn any detailing techniques to come along and watch.
> ...


Hey Jez - glad you managed to fix something up so quick, I hope it proves successful for you......

Being one of the few in this country still managing to hold on to his job (by his fingernails!!!) :roll: , this rally / meet is just a tad too far for us to reach on a weekend (i have run out of holiday time - new year starts 1st July  ). If this one proves successful, would you consider coming just a 'little' further south?????

Good luck though - it sound like it could be a good meet...
VBR
Carl & Flo


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

carlmt said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > OK then,
> ...


Yes I would come further south, if things work out OK


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We now have a Body and trim section here CLICK HERE!


----------

